# Ariens ST5+2 Troubleshooting



## ariens5 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a hand-me-down Ariens ST5+2 that is who-knows-how-old. It has been reliable for 6 years for me, but is having some trouble.

When I pump the gas-prime bulb a dozen times as instructed to start the engine, it fires up fairly easily. It then dies out within a few seconds. If I continue to pump the bulb manually, I seem to be able to keep it running almost indefinitely. Any ideas?


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

Carburetor needs a cleaning. The fuel is not flowing properly.


----------



## Timothy oo (Dec 16, 2020)

How do I clean it


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Timothy oo said:


> How do I cleln it


Enter 'carb cleaning' into the search engine on this site.
You will be inundated with information!
Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
do a search there's a ton of posts on how to


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Take it off, take it all apart, the simple way is to spray carb cleaner in all the holes and use a welding tip cleaner; harder but better is to soak it on Berryman's Chem-Dip; even better is put it in an ultrasonic cleaner. Easiest is buy a new Chinese carb.


----------

